# LibreOffice 3.6.5 build fail (pyuno module)



## KernelPanic (Feb 15, 2013)

Main message:

```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.5.2/pyuno/source/module

 it seems that the error is inside 'pyuno', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:

build_error.log should contain the captured output of the failed module(s)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
```

I followed the instructions to isolate the error:

```
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.5.2/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_module.cxx:29:
In file included from ./pyuno_impl.hxx:38:
In file included from ../../inc/pyuno/pyuno.hxx:14:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/udkapi/com/sun/star/uno/XComponentContext.hpp:6:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/udkapi/com/sun/star/uno/XComponentContext.hdl:6:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/udkapi/com/sun/star/uno/XInterface.hdl:6:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/udkapi/com/sun/star/uno/RuntimeException.hdl:6:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/udkapi/com/sun/star/uno/Exception.hdl:9:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/rtl/ustring.hxx:38:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/rtl/string.hxx:42:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/sal/log.hxx:36:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/sstream:43:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/istream:43:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/ios:42:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/iosfwd:45:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/bits/c++io.h:43:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/bits/gthr.h:114:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/bits/gthr-default.h:43:
/usr/local/include/pth/pthread.h:294:42: error: typedef redefinition with different types ('struct pthread_rwlock_st *' vs 'struct pthread_rwlock *')
typedef struct  pthread_rwlock_st       *pthread_rwlock_t;
                                         ^
/usr/include/sys/_pthreadtypes.h:75:33: note: previous definition is here
typedef struct  pthread_rwlock          *pthread_rwlock_t;
                                         ^
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.5.2/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_module.cxx:29:
In file included from ./pyuno_impl.hxx:38:
In file included from ../../inc/pyuno/pyuno.hxx:14:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/udkapi/com/sun/star/uno/XComponentContext.hpp:6:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/udkapi/com/sun/star/uno/XComponentContext.hdl:6:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/udkapi/com/sun/star/uno/XInterface.hdl:6:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/udkapi/com/sun/star/uno/RuntimeException.hdl:6:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/udkapi/com/sun/star/uno/Exception.hdl:9:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/rtl/ustring.hxx:38:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/rtl/string.hxx:42:
In file included from /tmp/lobuild/solver/unxfbsd.pro/inc/sal/log.hxx:36:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/sstream:43:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/istream:43:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/ios:42:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/iosfwd:45:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/bits/c++io.h:43:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/bits/gthr.h:114:
/usr/include/c++/4.2/bits/gthr-default.h:174:25: error: no viable conversion from 'int' to 'pthread_once_t' (aka 'pthread_once')
  static pthread_once_t __gthread_active_once = PTHREAD_ONCE_INIT;
                        ^                       ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/sys/_pthreadtypes.h:93:8: note: candidate constructor (the implicit copy constructor) not viable: no known conversion from 'int' to 'const pthread_once &' for 1st argument
struct pthread_once {
       ^
/usr/include/sys/_pthreadtypes.h:93:8: note: candidate constructor (the implicit move constructor) not viable: no known conversion from 'int' to 'pthread_once &&' for 1st argument
struct pthread_once {
       ^
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.5.2/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_module.cxx:29:
In file included from ./pyuno_impl.hxx:40:
In file included from /usr/local/include/boost/unordered_map.hpp:16:
In file included from /usr/local/include/boost/unordered/unordered_map.hpp:17:
In file included from /usr/local/include/boost/unordered/detail/equivalent.hpp:14:
/usr/local/include/boost/unordered/detail/table.hpp:446:37: warning: unused parameter 'other' [-Wunused-parameter]
        void swap_allocators(table& other, false_type)
                                    ^
1 warning and 10 errors generated.
dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../unxfbsd.pro/slo/pyuno_module.obj'
dmake:  Error code 255, while making 'do_it_noopt'
```


----------



## fonz (Feb 15, 2013)

It appears that somewhere in the configuration of some port (maybe editors/libreoffice itself, perhaps a dependency) you selected devel/pth, which I've seen break stuff many times and therefore try to avoid.


----------



## KernelPanic (Feb 15, 2013)

Ug.

I remember recently adding that to lang/python27 for some other random port I was trying to get working. Time to unravel that.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 15, 2013)

editors/libreoffice gives problems with JAVA enabled. Common sense tells you the solution: *disable it*.

`# cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice && make showconfig`

```
===> The following configuration options are available for libreoffice-3.6.5_2:
     CPPUNIT=off: Run C++ unit tests
     CUPS=on: CUPS printing system
     DEBUG=off: Install debug symbols
     GNOME=off: GNOME desktop environment
     GTK2=on: GTK+ 2 GUI toolkit
     GTK3=off: GTK+ 3 GUI toolkit
     JAVA=off: Add java support (XML Filters, macros)
     KDE4=off: KDE 4 desktop environment
     MERGELIBS=on: Enable linking of big merged library
     MMEDIA=on: Enable multimedia backend for impress
     PGSQL=off: Build with PostgreSQL-SDBC driver
     SDK=off: Build with SDK
     SVG=on: SVG vector image format
     SYSTRAY=off: Enable systemtray quickstarter
     WEBDAV=off: Enable webdav protocol
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------



## KernelPanic (Feb 15, 2013)

Yep. That was it.


----------



## fonz (Feb 15, 2013)

KernelPanic said:
			
		

> Yep. That was it.


Just for clarity: was "that" Java or Pth? Both are known to cause breakage from time to time.


----------



## htutt (Feb 16, 2013)

@ cpu82, thanks for encouraging me to reinstall editors/libreoffice.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 16, 2013)

htutt said:
			
		

> @ cpu82, thanks for encouraging me to reinstall editors/libreoffice.



I'm glad that you didn't throwed in the towel. Note that Development/Java LO's staff contemplates replacing of Java as detailed in their website.


----------



## htutt (Feb 16, 2013)

@ cpu82, Thanks for your information.


----------

